# Military bsa military paratrooper find help!



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2017)

Got this cool bike today off c-list. Never seen one with the added seat post.. I liked it so I got it. I know it’s paratrooper it  came from Cali it been in one family for 40 years called a type 1. I Heres what I like to know.... what year?  is it rare? how hard is it to get parts? what’s missing or original to it? Is there any thing I need to know about it. I would really appreciate it. It looks like there might be a chance to save the original paint but I’m not counting on it ... thanks.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice one!  That looks the to the early model too


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Nice one!  That looks the to the early model too



Thank you  looking forward to get this one into shape


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 26, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Thank you  looking forward to get this one into shape



The brakes cost a bunch but you look to be good there.  The cranks are pretty common but good luck with a seat...lol


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks he said the seat was original but I don’t know.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 26, 2017)

I think the first and second generation used BSA model 40 seat like this one.  This is the original seat off of mine but I never use it because they are prone to rip near the nose of the seat.  A Brooks seat is a perfect alternative


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh I see it’s  going to Cost me  More coins.....Lol thanks. Figures...nothing’s cheap. :0


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2017)

I looked for a serial number on it and there are none. Any ideas why.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi, Redline.

Very nice.

Here are some good pictures of the best of these early offset tube bikes that I have seen, which turned up on CABE a while ago for you to compare it to.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bsa-airborne-all-original.100013/

When you scroll down, you can see where the serial number is located on one of the rear wheel slots. If you've looked there, and can't find it, I can only suggest it'zs been removed, or too badly damaged by the wheel nut (not a good place for it really).

Yours has the rare early frame (possibly damaged at the weak point at the bottom of the twin seat stem tubes, one reason they moved to the later design), correct brakes and brake levers.

You would need to check the wheel hubs, the rear should be a 'Mark X' BSA, I forget the front. If the hubs are OK, the wheels look OK. 

It is missing the correct saddle, the frame 'wingnuts' for the folding mechanism (difficult to find by themselves, they are not supposed to come off!). Missing too the chainweel, arms, 'pedals', stem nut, handlebar grips.

Possibly correct lamp bracket and handlebars (do they still have the T shaped nut in the middle?)

So, A mix of good and missing, but still a rare version of the bike.

I hope that helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you for you help I appreciate it.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 27, 2017)

No worries, it"s interesting to see it.

I think the early ones amounted to around 2500 examples, but the survival rate will be lower than the later ones because they were earlier, so more likely to have been used operationally (the Bruneval raid in 1942 almost certainly only used this type), and the frames are weaker.

Here are some operational details, including Bruneval.

https://h2g2.com/edited_entry/A87763666

Do ask if there's anything more you'd like to know?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow!  combat used !  Totally awesome!  2500 I see it being a really rare bike...Definitely worthy of a resurrection.. thank you I really enjoy reading  the history to this bike. I don’t think im going to clean up the welds on it...it kinda fits the history and showing the weakness of this bike also It might have been repaired during the war who knows.. I like it!


----------



## Houndsworth (Dec 2, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Got this cool bike today off c-list. Never seen one with the added seat post.. I liked it so I got it. I know it’s paratrooper it  came from Cali it been in one family for 40 years called a type 1. I Heres what I like to know.... what year?  is it rare? how hard is it to get parts? what’s missing or original to it? Is there any thing I need to know about it. I would really appreciate it. It looks like there might be a chance to save the original paint but I’m not counting on it ... thanks.
> 
> View attachment 698227
> 
> ...


----------



## Houndsworth (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes, the so-called Early Model - lots more rare than the one with the large seat tube that the seat post slips into. I have one, and an earlier one with hinges fabbed from angle steel rather than castings riveted together. And handlebar T-nut different than later bikes. See my signature photo.

Serial number is stamped by the left rear axle. Starts with an R. I don't know at what number the frame changed. My early models are 12XX and 5XXX. Maybe there are posts about this here. I haven't been following thecabe.com for a while.

Are the wheel rims plated or is that just the lighting?

The big military vehicle event in Petaluma, CA in April 2018 is featuring military motorcycles, scooters, and bicycles. If you can bring yours, that would be great! It's at a large KOA campground. As the news gets out there possibly people will bring parts you might need. Camp Petaluma is a large parts and militaria swap meet plus a vehicle gathering. I'll have my 3 BSAs there.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you for your help this has been a interesting bike for me.. I found the serial number on the rear. The bars are t type. The rims are painted green or a dark black it’s painted over but I scraped it slightly the hubs look original. He replaced  the rear sprocket on it. Looks like I can save the orig. paint but it will be slow  Here’s a pic of the #’s


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for the tip about the event in Petaluma. I will put it on my calendar and bring my military bikes.



Houndsworth said:


> Yes, the so-called Early Model - lots more rare than the one with the large seat tube that the seat post slips into. I have one, and an earlier one with hinges fabbed from angle steel rather than castings riveted together. And handlebar T-nut different than later bikes. See my signature photo.
> 
> Serial number is stamped by the left rear axle. Starts with an R. I don't know at what number the frame changed. My early models are 12XX and 5XXX. Maybe there are posts about this here. I haven't been following thecabe.com for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Dec 12, 2017)

I like it Mark. Good luck with this one. Love to see it get back to down to the original green, or what's left of it.


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2017)

Sweet find.I have a friend that has an all original.I have been trying for years to buy it off him.No luck.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks  I’m gonna try to remove this paint it’s coming off but if not.. I’m going to to a patina resto and leave the repair on the frame since it’s part of the reason they were discarded .. sometimes it has to be saved and restored


----------

